# Is this basically like Mike's Hard Lemonade?



## abefroman (Nov 5, 2010)

Is this basically like Mike's Hard Lemonade?


----------



## BIGJEFF (Nov 5, 2010)

Yeah only better!


----------



## Julie (Nov 5, 2010)

The only difference I believe is Mike's is a malt drink and this is not and no fiz.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Nov 5, 2010)

Mike's is a malted beverage (one of the only complaints i have even heard about Mike's), Skeeter Pee has no malt and as such has no "malty taste".


----------



## WinoOutWest (Nov 5, 2010)

I find Mike's too sweet. I find I can only really enjoy one of them. Skeeter Pee on the other hand has been enjoyed by a crowd all day long sitting around in the sun. I find SP much more enjoyable than Mike's.


----------



## non-grapenut (Nov 5, 2010)

It's a great way to get comfortable reusing yeast. Just make sure not to reuse the slurry a 2nd time or you will get offtastes. Sometimes I use tea (12 bags/gal) instead of lemon or lime concentrate to make a hard tea instead of 'skeeter pee'.


----------



## Arne (Nov 6, 2010)

Generally speaking, the ABV is much higher in the skeeter pee. Just to let you know, it will talk to you. lol Arne.


----------



## sly22guy (Nov 6, 2010)

Tea Bags! What a great idea! Do you put them in right in the begining and them pull them when you rack to the secondary?


----------



## mxsteve625 (Nov 6, 2010)

Not only is the ABV higher in Skeeter Pee it is typically not carbonated and actually has a more lemon flavor. The sugar content can be adjusted between batches to suit your preference. I have had anywhere from 10% ABV to 16% but I think around 10% is best. Drink responsibly.


----------



## BIGJEFF (Nov 6, 2010)

I just bottled a batch of Blueberry SP that's nothing like any flavor of Mike's HL!!!
I'm also bottleing some hard ice tea tomorrow, I'll give you news!


----------



## closetwine (Nov 7, 2010)

My Ice tea just will not degass... Been goin alot longer than the pee that's just finished. Is there a trick to tea I'm missing here?


----------



## BIGJEFF (Nov 7, 2010)

I used the whip in the primary for mine.....about 3 X 3 mins...worked real good.

Good luck!

here's a pick from this after noon when I was bottleing it:


----------



## Craig (Nov 7, 2010)

I would watch the S.G. very closely to see if there is still any fermentation in progress. You could raise the temp of the batch as well to help if there is any residual fermentation. Then if there isn't more fermentation happening, the higher temp (75F) will help with the degassing .


----------



## non-grapenut (Nov 8, 2010)

sly22guy said:


> Tea Bags! What a great idea! Do you put them in right in the begining and them pull them when you rack to the secondary?



I almost boil the water and steep the bags with a lid on the pot for about an hour, and then I let the bags sit in the primary for about 1 week. It gives it a real strong tea flavor.


----------



## non-grapenut (Nov 8, 2010)

closetwine said:


> My Ice tea just will not degass... Been goin alot longer than the pee that's just finished. Is there a trick to tea I'm missing here?



Remember to throw the rule book out with Skeeter Pee. This is what you make for YOU. IT DOESNT HAVE TO BE CLEAR....IT DOESNT HAVE TO BE DEGASSED...hell, if you want to drink it on ice even before the fermenting is done and enjoy a bit of bubble, why not? Others may think I am a bit Bohemian about that, but I like my Skeeter Pee Tea with a bit of bubble in it and a bit of yeasty taste. It's more liquor than wine. I use my empty gallon spring water bottles for storage because the lid allows for continued fermentation...I add 1 can of frozen juice concentrate per gallon (lemonade or OJ) prior to syphoning into gallons. Add sugar/splenda to the liquor on ice when you are ready to enjoy it (if you are a sissy and can't drink hard liquor.)


----------



## sly22guy (Nov 8, 2010)

non-grapenut said:


> I almost boil the water and steep the bags with a lid on the pot for about an hour, and then I let the bags sit in the primary for about 1 week. It gives it a real strong tea flavor.




Do you still use the lemon juice as the base or just your lees and water?


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Nov 9, 2010)

non-grapenut said:


> I almost boil the water and steep the bags with a lid on the pot for about an hour, and then I let the bags sit in the primary for about 1 week. It gives it a real strong tea flavor.



So you use the tea and tea bags (1 week in primary) and no Realemon?
I take it you do not dilute other that the water used to make the tea?


----------



## non-grapenut (Nov 9, 2010)

sly22guy said:


> Do you still use the lemon juice as the base or just your lees and water?



I've done both, use just the lees and/or use the lemon juice, too. If I am going to the store soon, I use the lemon juice...if I'm not, I just use the tea and lees. I then add the OJ or lemonade concentrate at 1 can/gal when putting into the gallon water jugs.....so call it SKEETER TEA


----------



## sly22guy (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks , how many bags per gallon have you been using? & do you use reg ones or the large family bags?


----------



## non-grapenut (Nov 12, 2010)

sly22guy said:


> Thanks , how many bags per gallon have you been using? & do you use reg ones or the large family bags?



I use regular tea bags and keep them in the primary until 1st rack...actually...1st rack is my last rack...I add my concentrated frozen juice then and just enjoy a gallon at a time. Neighbors visit when they know I am racking and I send them home with a gallon. The whole thing costs me about 2.50/gallon, tops!

BTW- THANKS, LON. If not for you, I never would have even thought of this idea. I love the idea of reusing yeast. So green.


----------



## sly22guy (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks for the info, ill have enough lees to make atleast 2 batches so ill try one tea & one of the original recipe.


----------



## BIGJEFF (Nov 12, 2010)

FYI....My tea can only be described with one word....KICKA$$!!!


----------

